# Courtside reminder



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

John Nash will be on Courtside tonite folks, around 6:10 PM

so everyone lob your questions to [email protected]

*post edit* wow..a spelling error that I made, and Ed O. didn't find it*


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Hap -- You must have mistyped the email addy.

It is: [email protected] with a t.


----------



## DirtMcMoses (Aug 25, 2003)

*Here is my question.*

I just sent this one in:

Hey Snapper,

This question is for John Nash. Why is Rasheed Wallace still on the roster? It's obvious that there are deals out there and it seems like the management, regardless of what they say publically, is not trying very hard. I have been a fan my whole life, but I will not buy another ticket until this guy is shipped out of town. I know they can make a deal if they want to. Sheed has an 18 million dollar expiring contract, which is worth a pretty good player in return by itself. ZBo has taken over this team and Sheed is not the same player as a small forward. He needs to go before his bad work ethic and drug abuse rubs off on some of our younger players. If the only reason they aren't trading him is because of Cheeks, then Cheeks should be let go. He keeps defending these players that could care less about him. Cheeks is not gonna put fans in the seats, and until Wallace is traded nothing will. I know there are thousands of fans in Portland that feel the same way. By the way, you guys have a great show, keep up the good work.

Dirt McMoses (Portland,OR)


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Just sent this in:

--------------------

Hey guys,

Any word yet on the Blazers picking up Randolph's option? Why is this taking so long?

Thanks.

- Jeff

----------------------


----------



## blazersamiga (Nov 10, 2003)

John Nash will be on 910 AM tomorrow at 8:30 a.m. for an interview with Colin Cowherd.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*SoCal*

HUH? I thought that was long and done? Are you trying to be funny??? :laugh:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Everyone flood the email about acquiring Jamal Crawford, seriously. Let them know us fans NEED Jamal Crawford as a Blazer.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

With the recent trade rumors spreading, have other teams been asking about Randolph? I'm assuming he is one of the most untouchable players on the team, however I'm sure other teams would be interested. Thanks

Robert K. (Sabas4mvp)

Portland


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I just wanted to know what are the possibilities that the Blazers could acquire Jamal Crawford? The guy is having troubles in Chicago right now and they seem like they want to abandon the kid. He is a super star potential and it looks like he will be traded sometime soon. He is only 23 years old and he is a 6-6 point guard who can do anything. A deal consisting of Bonzi Wells and Jeff McInnis for Jamal Crawford, Lonny Baxter, and Eddie Robinson would work capwise. I would take on a contract like Eddie Robinson's just to get a prospect like Jamal Crawford, unlike Damon Jamal can make a post entry pass with more than 10 seconds on the shot clock. It doesn't matter who the Blazers get, as long as Damon is our starting point guard then this team will never ever go anywhere. Thanks Snapper, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: SoCal*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> HUH? I thought that was long and done? Are you trying to be funny??? :laugh:


Gosh, I guess I just got so used to sending them this question that I did it again out of habit......

OK, here's the *real* e-mail that I just sent:

------------------------

Hey guys -

An article on a basketball website today says that Rasheed is becoming a vocal and positive leader - encouraging players, giving constructive advice to the coaching staff, teaching Zach about playing better defense, etc. Is this true?

If it is true, I find it interesting that the mainstream press in Portland is choosing to ignore this by not remarking on it.

Thanks for all your hard work.

- Jeff

P.S. Here's the link to the article: http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_6021.shtml
------------------------


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

My question: Toronto / Portland deal


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*Al Harrington/Jamal Crawford*

Here is the email I sent:

**There are two rumored deals being thrown around...(I know MORE rumors). They are as follows.

Jamal Crawford and Donyell Marshall from Chicago for Bonzi Wells.

And.

Al Harrington and Fred Jones for Bonzi Wells.

Which deal would you guys prefer of the two and why would either of those teams trade a nice young talent for a Punk like Bonzi?

Take Care. Michael D.**


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

" Jamal Crawford would not be a player we would welcome at this time" -John Nash

Well, damn....Well, we can forget that idea.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Nash hinted that he might be interested in a frontline player. 

Nash stated the team views Wallace as a top ten talent however most teams around the leauge feel he is probably close to 25th best.

Great interview with Nash. He is really a straight shooter! Very refreshing after Whitsitt. Even Mike Barrett stated how nice it was to have an accesible GM.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*he says we are what we are*

"I am going to see how good this team can be "

hahha


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> " Jamal Crawford would not be a player we would welcome at this time" -John Nash
> 
> Well, damn....Well, we can forget that idea.


 Nash just pissed me off, why the Hell wouldnt he want Crawford? What a punk, Jamal will be a star in this league, I want to shoot John Nash in his face now. PUNKBUTT!


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Snapper says Cheeks is a good coach. However he is struggling to find a way to get Zach and Rasheed the ball in the post more efficently. 

My personal predicition, when/if DA gets well, we could see him playing a lot of PG. He is simply our best option at feeding the post from the PG position and one of our best outside shooters.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: he says we are what we are*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "I am going to see how good this team can be "
> 
> hahha


What's wrong with that? It takes time to view and dissect the team for Nash. He has not been following the team for years like a lot of us.

With a good amount of time seeing how this team plays chances are Nash is more likely to know our team and coaches strengths/weaknesses and more able to bring chemistry into play and certaintly more likely able to find good value for our players.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yeahhhhh I just got read on the air :banana:

it seems they thought it was a good trade in the summer, but not now considering the way Vince Carter is playing :rocket:

oh well :whoknows:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Quintin's question regarding 2 possible trade ideas was brought up. *(Actually seemed a lot like Michael D aka RoseCity question)

Bonzi to Indiana for harrington and Fred Jones

and to Chicago for Crawford and Marshall



Nash was on the phone talking to Chicago's Jim Paxon today, and also to the agent who represents Crawford.

:whoknows:

Also it was mentioned that there was a player from there who wants to come to Portland. (It was also mentioend earlier there are several players in the league who want to come to Portland.)


Both Snapper and Rice are not closing the doors on a Chicago deal...


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I thought Nash said he wasnt interested in bringing Crawford to Chicago? Yet he talked to his agent and Paxton today? Im confused, someone clear it up for me, I want Crawford to be a Blazer soon.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: he says we are what we are*



> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> 
> What's wrong with that? It takes time to view and dissect the team for Nash. He has not been following the team for years like a lot of us.
> 
> With a good amount of time seeing how this team plays chances are Nash is more likely to know our team and coaches strengths/weaknesses and more able to bring chemistry into play and certaintly more likely able to find good value for our players.


These are good points. I'll make another one... one that I make about every 2 weeks, but one that's as true now as it was the first time I made it: 

The current group of players can be a good team. They showed it by pushing Dallas to 7 games in the playoffs last year and if the team can get healthy (Davis, Patterson and Anderson, in particular) their depth and athleticism can overwhelm a lot of teams... and their experience and mix of youth will give them a fighting chance against the best teams.

If ZR is a legit 20-10 threat and Rasheed keeps working as hard as he has been, with Bonzi's inevitable bounce-back and the guys coming off of injuries we're going to be a tougher team than many on this board are thinking at this point.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> I thought Nash said he wasnt interested in bringing Crawford to Chicago? Yet he talked to his agent and Paxton today? Im confused, someone clear it up for me, I want Crawford to be a Blazer soon.


A trade for Rose might be a possibility, I suppose... although considering the timing of Crawford's discontent seems too timely relative to the conversation to be entirely coincidental.

I didn't hear CMN, so I don't know exactly what he said, and I'm looking forward to a recap.

Ed O.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Good stuff Howie(I think that was the name)!  

~~~
Nash made it clear he did talk to Paxson and Arn Tellem but he did not address Crawford with either. However Arn has another player on his clientele who wants to come to Portland!! 

Snappers believes the leauges low scoring is due to coaching, not zone defense. Coaches now are focusing on stopping teams, not scoring on them. Zach needs the rock more but does not get it as much due to players showcasing own talents.

Rice states Mcinnis is playing his best offensive basketball, in his career right now however his defense has been very poorus & lazy. 

1970-97 Blazers teams averaged over 100ppg. 1970 team averaged 116ppg.  

Vince Carter averages 1/3 of Raptors offense. If he goes down, Raptors might average 50ppg or under, statistically speaking.  

McGrady really struggling with zone and double teams. Lack of shooters on his team is hurting as well. All teams are playing zone against Orlando because it works so well. Even teams who do not normally play zone are doing so against Orlando.

Both Snapper and Rice like Seattle's Nate Mcmillian as a head coach. Nate Mcmillian has adapted very well to his teams strengths by changing his own philosphy. 
(Maybe something Mo could do better, perhaps?)

Caller comments Wallace at center: would be a great idea. Every time he has played well at center. Sheed kinda seems like a sleepy forward...Maybe at Center Sheed would be more aggresive as he would be forced to do so against pyschical guys. Whitsitt was a complusive and antsy trader. Whitsitt never gave our teams a chance to grow. Caller hopes Nash will allow the team to blend and settle down some. 

Rice thinks we need to see DA,Patterson more to fully evalute the team together. Blazers will play the zone better when DA comes back. Rice has not seen Rasheed play center more than 3 minutes this season and would like to see how he would do at Center. 

Caller states she is very sick of the negative media. Guys state they had a bunch of emails about the recent negative local media. But negativity sells. The O has passed up The Trib as far as negative media attention on the Blazers. 

Rasheed was the first guy to scrub down to visit the childrens hospital. Last year Ruben broke down crying and had to leave the room. They state NO MEDIA was at nor covered the Blazers halloween visit to childrens hospital.

Snapper thinks Blazers need a stronger whip to get the execution down the way they should to be playing optimal with the guards esp.

The guys feel the Pistons, a dominant east team, will be lucky to win 3 games on a 5 game road trip to the West next week. MB thinks they win one game, Rice says two, Snapper says three wins. They play Golden State,Phoniex amongst others. 

SoCal/Jeff(R?) got his email read... but they never really responded for some reason ???

Caller states: Blazers fans are not acting like the best fans in the leauge which they are. Damon and Rasheed are being the scapegoats for the fans displeasure with Whitsitt's transgressions over the years. 

Beat writer for Sac Kings on the show... Kings biggest issue has been their defense. Denver,TWolves + others have scored over 100 and there not good offensive teams. Sacramento is adjusting to new players esp on the bench. Money is the bottom line Sacramento did not keep Jim Jackson,Clark,Turkoglu,Pollard. When Bobby Jackson plays well, so does Sacramento. He always lights up Portland. Kings fans want the team to get a new arena and move downtown Sac. Who pays for the Arena though? Owners will only pay a share of costs but not all. Webber might be back at practice the end of the month and could see his return Christmas day or near. Once Webber is back Sac should challenge all teams in the West. Writer thinks it will be very tough for ANY team to beat the Lakers 4 times in a series.

Rice thinks Bonzi will not do well against Raptors new defensive team. He could have a ok game against Sac. Possibly not a week where Bonzi would be breaking out of his slump.

Caller-Scott wants Big Z here. Snapper thinks he would slow the team down considerably but he can score. He could possibly be dealt eventually because Diop has been startting to play well. Mavs are still bothering Sabas to come back to the NBA and play for the Mavs as reported on a forigen website. Rice thinks Dallas might not be done dealing. 

Snappers expects the Raptors to try to shut us down defensivley. If Portland pushes the ball and rebounds it, we should be ok. Passing the ball will also be key. Snapper feels their defense has been overrated. Rice agrees and states if we get the ball to Zach - the all star we should win. Rice also states he is going to start pushing the Randolph for All-Star and he feels if we can get the China votes for Zach, he will be there. :laugh: 

One thing is for sure, Im certaintly no cimalee. It is harder than you think to type while still following the guys discussion. 

Sorry I didn't get the first two segments guys but the important stuff was touched on above for the most part. 

NOTE: Courtside will be on TUESDAY next week due to a game on Monday.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I would welcome both Jamal Crawford and Jalen Rose with open arms. They are both great shooters and credible passers when they want. Jamal gets flack for being selfish sometimes but the times I have seen him I didn't get that feeling, the kid can score whenever he wants but he usually has a good amount of assists per game. I don't know what we would have to giveup to get both Rose and Crawford, that would be a great acquisition.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I really got the feeling that with the comments Nash was making about talking to Paxson and a players agent (he named the agent, whose name I forgot), that he had some long discussions with Chicago today... :gopray:

When does DA come off the IR? :drool:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Also I just wanted to publicly tell everyone how I appreciate the show. Not only did I win a CSMN hat tonight!! Also, Mike Barrett personally responded to my comments via email. Very cool! I can feel the guys having a great time doing the show. Makes it even more fun to listen!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks Rose City......... :rock:

you did very well... and I bet it is hard to type and listen at the same time


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> ...Jamal Crawford Jamal gets flack for being selfish sometimes but the times I have seen him I didn't get that feeling, the kid can score whenever he wants but he usually has a good amount of assists per game....


Sounds like E Rob is a better trade possibility than Jalen though

but Crawford only averages 3.3 assists per game as a career number and shoots quite a bit. Not as many as I would have thought... not a bad shooter though.

Do we really want another PG who shoots a lot? but if he is a playmaker........ then YES!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Well you cant look at his assists per game stats, the only season which he actually played was last season, so throw that 3.3 out the window. The dude can pass, Im not worried about him not passing the ball up. I have seen him make some great plays for Chandler and E Curry plenty of times. I actually wouldn't mind getting E Rob back rather than Rose, I hear from many that Rose is a cancer. I don't know but I do know that he can be a a BIT selfish but fills up the stat sheet now doubt. He is an exceptional shooter as well. Either one, whether it be E Rob or Jalen, I would take either just as long as Crawford becomes a Blazer, he is going to kill. Here is a deal I thought of if instead of E Rob we get Jalen because Jalen and Cartwright are clashing right now too...

Portland trades: SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
SF Ruben Patterson (8.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21.2 minutes) 
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Jamal Crawford (10.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 4.2 apg in 24.9 minutes) 
SF Jalen Rose (22.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.8 apg in 40.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.5 ppg, -3.4 rpg, and +2.1 apg. 

Chicago trades: PG Jamal Crawford (10.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 4.2 apg in 24.9 minutes) 
SF Jalen Rose (22.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.8 apg in 40.9 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 75 games) 
SF Ruben Patterson (8.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 78 games) 
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 75 games) 
Change in team outlook: -3.5 ppg, +3.4 rpg, and -2.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> Sounds like E Rob is a better trade possibility than Jalen though


Robinson is the kind of guy who gets thrown in a deal because he's got a bad contract... he should NOT be the main part of a trade coming back to Portland.



> but Crawford only averages 3.3 assists per game as a career number and shoots quite a bit. Not as many as I would have thought... not a bad shooter though.
> 
> Do we really want another PG who shoots a lot? but if he is a playmaker........ then YES!


I totally prefer a pass-first PG, especially when you've got other offensively talented players on the team... but a good "lead guard" (i.e., a shoot-first guard like Marbury) would certainly be an improvement over what we've got. I don't mind Damon shooting all the time nearly as much as I mind him missing all the time.

Ed O.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Nash made it clear he did talk to Paxson and Arn Tellem but he did not address Crawford with either. However Arn has another player on his clientele who wants to come to Portland!!


Just to follow up on this... I did a quick search and came up with some intrguing info.

Tellem is the agent for players such as Kwame Brown,Gerald Wallace,Eddie Griffin,Kedrick Brown,Joe Johnson from the 2001 draft class. He also represents Mcdyess,Brent Barry,Ricky Davis,Jamison amongst others.

Most importantly since these talks involve Chicago he is the agent for the Bulls own -- Eddy Curry. 

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

If Eddy is involved then I would think Rasheed is involved. Which I like a lot, but I hope Jamal is involved too.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

More on Eddie Robinson: his agent seems to be James Bryant, at least according to this article from after he signed with the Bulls.

Also, it's interesting to me that Arn Tellem has like 4 of the top 100 major league baseball contracts in his stable, too.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

my apolgies everyone I thought they said Tellum also represented Crawford...

me bad :rocket:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Also, it's interesting to me that Arn Tellem has like 4 of the top 100 major league baseball contracts in his stable, too.
> 
> Ed O.


That's the thing. The guy is a big time agent. It is probably a good sign that he and Nash are speaking for those who want to see a trade. Wouldn't you think?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> my apolgies everyone I thought they said Tellum also represented Crawford...
> 
> me bad :rocket:


Actually, he does. He also represents Curry. And it's possible that Tellem represents Robinson, but I can't find it documented in my quick googling.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd love to see Eddy Curry in a Blazers uniform. I sort of doubt it's going to happen though.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK....... then I do not feel so badly then.... putting back the ear wax remover on the shelf...






> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> " Jamal Crawford would not be a player we would welcome at this time" -John Nash
> 
> Well, damn....Well, we can forget that idea.



I think the reason Nash said this was... that Crawford has been complaining about playing time.

Snapper pushed him a bit on this, and he brought up the fact that they have the same problem on this team, and many other teams.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I could have made this Curry trade much more simple, but I think that this trade does a lot for both teams. What do you think?

Chicago trades: C Eddy Curry (10.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.4 minutes) 
PF Corie Blount (3.0 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 16.7 minutes) 
PG Jay Williams (9.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 4.7 apg in 26.1 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.7 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.2 minutes) 
SF Jalen Rose (22.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.8 apg in 40.9 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Qyntel Woods (2.4 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 6.3 minutes) 
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -9.3 ppg, -3.5 rpg, and -4.1 apg. 

Portland trades: SF Qyntel Woods (2.4 ppg, 1.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 6.3 minutes) 
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
Portland receives: C Eddy Curry (10.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 81 games) 
PF Corie Blount (3.0 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 50 games) 
PG Jay Williams (9.5 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 4.7 apg in 75 games) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.7 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 64 games) 
SF Jalen Rose (22.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 4.8 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +9.3 ppg, +3.5 rpg, and +4.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for the recap, *Rose City*! Don't undercut your ability to listen and type at the same time - you did a good job!

:clap:

So, is it true that my question was asked but never answered? In other words, is CSMN ignoring this issue as well????? Hmmm.......


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

O boy O boy O boy...

Is thie any way we could trade Wallace+Wells for Curry+Crawford+EROB+Marshall

Think of this lineup

PG-J.Crawford
SG-D.Anderson
SF-D.Marshall
PF-Z.Randolph
C-E.Curry


OMG that lineup makes me orgasm


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

as you stated it no...

Portland trades: SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 
Portland receives: SF Eddie Robinson (5.7 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.2 minutes) 
SF Donyell Marshall (13.4 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 30.5 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (10.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.4 minutes) 
PG Jamal Crawford (10.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 4.2 apg in 24.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +7.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and +2.1 apg. 

Chicago trades: SF Eddie Robinson (5.7 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 1.0 apg in 21.2 minutes) 
SF Donyell Marshall (13.4 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 30.5 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (10.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.4 minutes) 
PG Jamal Crawford (10.7 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 4.2 apg in 24.9 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 75 games) 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 74 games) 
Change in team outlook: -7.0 ppg, -6.1 rpg, and -2.1 apg. 

TRADE DECLINED


Portland sends out $24.98 mil
Portalnd receives $16.14 mil

too much difference in salary out/in


There is a thread on a three way between Chi - Toronto and Portland

with three teams it could work very close to that


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Robinson is the kind of guy who gets thrown in a deal because he's got a bad contract... he should NOT be the main part of a trade coming back to Portland.


Yeah, that's kind of the point. Everyone, on this site at least, believes that Crawford is worth more than Bonzi. So in order to do a Bonzi for Crawford based deal it's likely the Bulls would require us to take back Robinson (who's a waste of space) instead of (as jeff suggested) Marshall.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Good stuff Howie(I think that was the name)!


Man, he talks me into letting go of Stoudamire and Woods, then Wells becomes a black hole on offense. I'm still waiting for this huge break out and it is still early in the season. The only player that is doing what I had hoped is Randolph. Maybe I should have kept Stoudamire for a few more games, he is playing some decent ball right now.

When does Wells break out Mike Rice? When? :whatever:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> O boy O boy O boy...
> 
> Is thie any way we could trade Wallace+Wells for Curry+Crawford+EROB+Marshall
> ...


Do we really need to know that?:laugh:


----------

